# best way to do shallow angles in vaults?



## d's (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey gang,

I've got a few questions about doing shallow off angles at the top of vaults, you know the ones that are almost flat. I've been using no-coat which is great for all other off angles, but once they open up beyond 140-180 degrees it becomes a real PITA. I've got one coming up that's 40ft long continuous and am thinking of trying cove instead. How are they done? Regular tape, shape with a cove tool, then a few passes with finishing mud? How do you keep them straight over long lengths? Or should I just stick with the No-Coat?

Thanks,
D'S


----------



## Kiwiman (Mar 28, 2008)

one way is to snap a chalk line from one end to the other and get a helper to hold a straightedge on the line while you coat one side.


----------



## o.c.d. (Jun 26, 2009)

I've done thousand and thousands of feet of no coat. many of my houses have close to a thousand feet of horizontal no coat to be installed. I work alone so many times it can be a challenge but I've done plenty of 40' spans in one piece. Here is my secret. measure floor, cut length 2" added on. Then load up the drywall.Bend the no coat back then over (full length)put nocoat on and lightly press side not middle, so it stays up there. once its up skim the excess mud,I run my broken in 4" backwards for this. Take your chalk line minus the chalk tie a screw on the end then screw it into what ever side, pull line tight. then look ahead 5' and push the side of the bead till it meets center(should slide nice if not you pressed to hard on first wipe) then grap line at 5' or where ever you straightened it up to and do again. Pull tight straighten ect. Then I do a hard wipe on the sides and done. every once and awhile the mid ceiling has to be pushed to far over,in that case I pick a end and push it in the appropreate direction to help the situation. Or really really bad I use the double wide NoCoat. Shh don't tell anyone my secret.:shifty:


----------



## o.c.d. (Jun 26, 2009)

I should say for the " almost flat " situation I'd install one bead with no coat and show builder or hm owner, who ever pays you, The two options. pushing towards the coved look, looks better. Then you get payed for the bead footage and straight isn't a big deal, cove hides it


----------



## Bazooka Joe (Jan 5, 2006)

..cove it with a big disc. ...no headaches.


----------



## jmr (Apr 14, 2009)

use level line or mid flex. its alot more flexible.. mud it up and place the mid flex in the center and just eye it up from both ends.. your eye should be keen enough to see it straight.


----------

